# GERD & Boost Or Ensure?



## Hoping

Hi group--I'm new to these forums and have a lot to learn about gastro issues and diet. I posted a similar posting under the antidepressant forum, but wasn't sure if it might be helpful to post here too. I'll keep this one more brief. I seem to be suffering from GERD (a new development) and just started on Lexapro 4 weeks ago for anxiety and some depression. I've lost my appetite on Lex so I've been supplementing my diet with Boosts and Ensure. My tummy doesn't seem to do well on them. They're both lactose free so I'm confused! Why would these things aggravate my stomach? Would it be the sugar? I have so much to learn about GERD!Hoping


----------



## Poepad

Ensure has a sugar base and Boost has aspartine. I don't know if you live alone or not. But I could not tolerate either of them either. So I in despartion ate baby food. Guess what great decsion. But being it can get expesive. I learn to make my own. My best formula is 2 parts sweet potatoes, 1 part butternut squash, and 2 parts white potatoes, quater small onion, half can of chicken broth. Crockpot till soft, blend and sieve. Make sure you find the finest sieve you can find. I put in 1 quart jars, and heat in hot water, or microwave. When I am feeling good, I eat 1 cup, when I am not, I only eat 1/2 cup. I also eat 10+ bananas a day. Each banana is 200 carlories. Will help keep you alive. One other help is peppermint tea, make sure you keep it covered when you are steeping it, you want the oils to not evaporate. Good luck and let us know how you are doing.Also consider joining a support group.Poesupplementing my diet with Boosts and Ensure. My tummy doesn't seem to do well on them. They're both lactose free so I'm confused!


----------



## madge

PoePad, be a little careful with the peppermint tea. My doctor told me that mint is one of the things that relaxes the sphincter at the top of the stomach (causing more reflux). I used to drink a lot of mint tea, but since I stopped, I do have less reflux. Mint is good for IBS, though. Just not reflux. I like your idea of making your own baby food substitute. Very smart.And thanks for the info. on the bases of Ensure and Boost. I didn't know that Boost has aspartame in it. I can't tolerate either one. For some reason, aspartame and Nutrasweet or Splenda always give me bloating and headaches.


----------

